# Big Sunday Hunting Bill for Maryland



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I'd post this in the State Forums but I know it will get more views here. 

HB 1518 has been introduced and the word is that it will probably make it out of the House of Delegates without a problem, but it will need support in the State Senate. What HB 1518 does is eliminates the county-by-county limitations currently in place and replaces it with a state-wide statute that would open up Sunday deer hunting on private lands from the first of October to the second Sunday in January, with the exception of Baltimore City and Baltimore, Carroll, Howard and PG counties. This is a major step for this state. 

Now, some may question why the four counties listed above are excluded (the City is a no-brainer). It is because the support from those delegates and senators from those counties is not there, and if their counties were included, the bill would most likely die in committee. But the hope is that if HB 1518 becomes law, it will essentially force all other counties to play along or they will lose revenues to neighboring counties. 

So, if you are a bowhunter that wishes they could hunt Saturday _and _Sunday from the beginning of October all the way through the rut, start calling your delegates and senators NOW! Do not delay. Do not put it off. Do not think "everyone else will." There was a bill for Sunday hunting in Baltimore County that died last week due to a lack of support. We cannot let this one get away! 



http://mlis.state.md.us/2010rs/bills/hb/hb1518f.pdf


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

ttt from Illinois.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 22, 2009)

No Sunday hunting sounds unconstitutional to me. It's totally based upon Protestant faith. Now before someone goes around bashing me, I'm a practicing Methodist. I am also a person that understands that the reason Europeans flocked to this land was because of religious persecution.


----------



## Chupacabra (Jul 10, 2006)

Good luck! I hope you get it passed. It blows my mind how many Blue Laws are still on the books.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I hope to God :wink: it passes!


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Hope it passes. I'll be coming down to hunt from Pa..:wink:


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

grnxlt said:


> Hope it passes. I'll be coming down to hunt from Pa..:wink:


Stay away! :wink:

It will be nice! But only if you have access to public land.


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

BDHUNTR said:


> Stay away! :wink:
> 
> It will be nice! But only if you have access to public land.


I will. When Pa. passes Sunday hunting


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

BDHUNTR said:


> Stay away! :wink:
> 
> It will be nice! But only if you have access to public land.


Edit: I mean *private* land! 

While I would prefer it to be both public and private lands, for right now it's for private lands.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Great! 

This will get a lot of exposure now!


----------



## srkundell (Apr 12, 2009)

i hope it goes through right now i am limited to hunt only on staurdays except for certain occasions


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

BDHUNTR said:


> Great!
> 
> This will get a lot of exposure now!


Oh just think of all of the revenue :wink:


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Why would they move this thread?


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

BDHUNTR said:


> I hope to God :wink: it passes!


Likewise.

I couldn't help noticing when I read the bill info that there are references to authorized checking stations:

1) Every person killing a deer shall report with the deer to a designated checking station within 24 hours after killing the deer.
(2) Notwithstanding any requirement of law, if the designated checking stations are closed in the county where a person kills a deer, a Natural 
Resources police officer shall authorize the person to report with the deer to a designated checking station in another county.

I thought we were a total "e-register" state, checking-in harvests either via call-in or online. Seems odd that this old language is in there.


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Hang'em High said:


> Likewise.
> 
> I couldn't help noticing when I read the bill info that there are references to authorized checking stations:
> 
> ...


I think some legislator took language from old statutes. Check stations are a thing of the 20th century. Although I will say that while I prefer the ease and convenience of call-in checking, I miss the atmosphere of the check-in station, and seeing everyone with their kills.


----------

